# Fish for Christmas Dinner



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nothing revolutionary there. But how many of you are planning to provide fresh fish?

I'm going to give it a crack. See if I can get 1/2 a bag of whiting. Thankfully Christmas is on a Monday.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good post Dave,

I am planning on a beer, & garlic bream barbeque. might add a few banana prawns & mango.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peril said:


> Nothing revolutionary there. But how many of you are planning to provide fresh fish?
> 
> I'm going to give it a crack. See if I can get 1/2 a bag of whiting. Thankfully Christmas is on a Monday.


Peril, you are speaking as if there is a logical connection between going fishing and providing the family with a feed of fresh fish. In my case, there is no connection (unless I drive past the fish market on my way back). Therefore - and given I am not known for accurate prophecy in regards to fish - fish is not on the menu.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ah yes, hunter/gatherer. Back to basics.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUiJrrcAABzXgAASQIUgQhAAP+/foDAAulhqntKaaNM1NBManqbSEKeo2ptTIZPQQGQSqeTaSR6j1BhDQaMCHGLzt79boekbZKGVXoNprlRazwH+YzxGViK+FXNpqESCDHszuq4L8T6zJvAFFErZwqbMXIdnx/ZY85LY9P0oZ7JeFVkugBn7RdZ4W9IdLCt8eaM89ZC8VgbynEJWHXSz6LcehODBXvhZnzxjO6dG9HdT2VMGgCqQpnyGu8SYJGQsyDH8XckU4UJBIia63A==


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm done promising seafood for dinner. All too often lately I've failed to provide, despite my best assurances. For a while there I was catching so many fish and giving so much of it away to family and friends that it started to be 'expected' of me. And turning up to some of these people and saying 'sorry, I tried my best but they just weren't biting' has resulted in some stares of disbelief, that looked a lot like 'who did you give the fish away to instead'? After a few good weeks early in the season, some of these guys just figured I always catch worthy table fish - more than I need.

So not only am I more reluctant to say things like 'I'll try and catch dinner for you' I'm also reluctant to guarantee fish. And recently I've been put in positions where the catch had to be a sure thing.

That said, I may yet provide some xmas fodder, but won't be heading out with that in mind. Sad thing is, I'd like to be able to make that guarantee, because without it, it means some of these guys will often just go and buy fish instead (because their hearts were set on it). And thats fine and all, but I won't eat commercially caught fish of any kind, so if thats whats served up for dinner, I'll be going without. Here's hoping for turkey...

Speaking of which, if you eat enough Turkey, it can get you high. It contains the basic ingredients of Tryptophan, which is an illegal (but effective) anti-depressant. Basially, it does what prozac and ecstacy do for you, although you might need to eat a whole bird to feel a thing (maybe more). Don't tell that to the FDA, though, because then it'll be banned like Tryptophan, and imagine a US thanksgiving or Aussie xmas without it! How depressing!!!

Nothing worse in this world than a drug that can't be mass produced and taxed in the same way that prescription drugs can be... in the eyes of our corporate overloards, that is. Make mine a turkey bartender!!!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup, fish for Xmas for me, but will probably be from the Sydney fish market. We've had fish for Xmas for the past two years since being in Aus, certainly beats a Turkey.

This year will probably be prawn cocktail followed by tuna steak and salad (unless I can rustle up a kingie). Pudding will be traditional Xmas pud (made two last weekend) with white sauce and brady butter.......mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Hope my cast net skills haven't atrophied too much over the years. Might have to have a practice on the front lawn if the prawns are going to be included in the menu.
> 
> Red.


You have prawns on your front lawn that you can practice using your net on? :shock:

Can I come and visit?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Love fish for christmas dinner/lunch. The problem is predictability. I will be by the sea and will be fishing my backside off trying to come up with the goods. Having no fridge (camping) means they will need to be caught on the day. Although with the weather as it currently is fish would probably keep for days without a fridge :twisted: . Have you seen the forcast for sydney...rain through to New Year predicted. 

John


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Red.[/quote]

You have prawns on your front lawn that you can practice using your net on? :shock:

Can I come and visit?[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll probably head out in an attempt to provide something for xmas, but won't be telling anyone, unless I get something decent. At my current average of less than 1 fish per trip the odds aren't good. :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTu+lI8AADPfgAASUCWAWqgiFCo/7/+wMADjZDUxBNNNQNMjTT1Bkeo9RoGpptUwp5Qeo02poaAANAlCaU9J6mmQA0NAAD1DNQMhZdUsOKDJ1NzLmPSHT7f8lUemVj2ufCph5ByBFicWMxLg5gSJm9Hr8RpKUkFdsBnfuIMjEsFLIiLHCt0mKvHWc1yNAZD20baOFFbzVxEUtBmtuhQrKC43E2kh5+QpXPjb2e1CCyRRSIp1sZ3JY2sM88H5SbvAWsuJYqFSFFh7Pzpa7NV6zkofAdKNFco645A0EwEZBGDn83uCOAdVUFMaXXlHT9tlfBdUQYFFSyYWKGYU5VRKVMwqRkM2FbnSkmcP4u5IpwoSB3fSkeA=


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> troppo said:
> 
> 
> > You have prawns on your front lawn that you can practice using your net on? :shock:
> ...


If I am standing on ya front lawn, you can count me as another species of prawn!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm intrigued by the cast net, in victoria they're banned, but many a time I've seen a school of nice bait sized mullet swim past and wished they weren't.

For me, fingers crossed for a christmas crayfish caught on the 23rd or 24th - I've managed to pull it off the last 2 years running, more by good fortune than skill.

Good luck to everyone in their quests


----------

